# Can't install drivers VIDEO_DXGKRNL_FATAL_ERROR black screen on windows startup



## Nymph (May 21, 2011)

Hello,
I've just bought a brand new Asus X550LB laptop. Then I installed windows 8.tenterprise x64. Then I put the DVD which I got with my laptop into the rom and started installing drivers. There were 13 of them. The first 3 were istalled smoothly, then it was realtek LAN driver. It didn't finish because i got this blue screen VIDEO_DXGKRNL_FATAL_ERROR telling me laptop has to reboot. Then the windows is loading and at the moment when the screen has to show users, suddenly the screen turns off, then turns on again, but still black. I was waiting for 15 minutes, but it remain black, only the cursor showing itself when moving. So I turned off the laptop. Then turned on again and still the same black screen. Then I hold the power button for a few seconds. So I was able to start windows again. I've tried skip this driver and move to ralink wireless LAN driver. And the same old story again. I have no clue what can cause all this nonsense. How I supposed to install my drivers? Even without installing them, may this error occur again? Please help!!!


----------



## kefah (Jul 28, 2012)

try this Audio driver

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/DriversForWin8/Audio/Audiao_Realtek_Win8_64_VER6017023.zip


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you install the chipset first then audio,video,lan,wifi then any others Notebooks & Ultrabooks - X550LB - ASUS


----------



## geniy111 (Aug 23, 2014)

You know, I have the same problem. I have tried to use Driver Genius and Drp.su solutions, but everytime got the same error and then black screen. right know I rollback my windows 8.1, installing all updated. If you will have some progress in installing drivers - please write here.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should not need any third party software to install the drivers, what you could try is going to device manager, find the device it may have either a yellow ! Or red X next to it. Click on the little triangle on the left of it, then right click on the device and choose update driver next choose the second option to install the driver from a specific location. Then point windows to where you have downloaded the driver.


----------



## Nymph (May 21, 2011)

geniy111 said:


> You know, I have the same problem. I have tried to use Driver Genius and Drp.su solutions, but everytime got the same error and then black screen. right know I rollback my windows 8.1, installing all updated. If you will have some progress in installing drivers - please write here.


I've installed all windows updates possible and it helped!


----------



## geniy111 (Aug 23, 2014)

Nymph said:


> I've installed all windows updates possible and it helped!


I have installed all possible windows updates. Unfortunately, in device manager I see 6 unknown devices - 3 PCI, SM, Bluetooth and one unknown. 
Right now I will try to install drives from cd (which I have with my laptop). After, I will wright here my progress.


----------



## geniy111 (Aug 23, 2014)

geniy111 said:


> I have installed all possible windows updates. Unfortunately, in device manager I see 6 unknown devices - 3 PCI, SM, Bluetooth and one unknown.
> Right now I will try to install drives from cd (which I have with my laptop). After, I will wright here my progress.


OK. So after all windows updates I just put Asus CD and installed all drivers. And everything works fine - I have all drivers and no more black screens.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope that is it sorted.


----------

